# Pavlov's Catchbox



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

This morning I was doing some shooting into my newly set-up "Pavlov's Catchbox". The new feature is a piece of carpet over the opening of my catchbox with a 3" hole cut in it and a gong hanging behind. Shoot through the hole: "ding!". Miss the hole and you get to pick up ammo. Plus you miss, which is just as much of a problem.
I think this helps train the mind as to what is a good shot and what isn't . Good slingshooting takes lots of practice and the muscle memory for how to shoot. This "instinctive" portion of shooting is even important to aimers like myself. When you shoot a can or a paper target there's always an element of "close enough" if you nearly hit the mark. With this setup the middle ground is eliminated, you either hit or don't and a miss really is as good as a mile. I think the brain picks up on this quickly and "stores" the components of a good shot (elevation of the frame, anchor point, release, etc) faster than if you're always saying "ok, that was really close so I'm doing ok".
Just my $0.02.


----------



## Jim Williams (Jul 6, 2011)

That's a cool idea!

I used to shoot air rifle targets that had 4 square flaps around a hole, if you missed the hole you would hit a flap and you would be able to see where your shot was off when it moved. If you managed to get the shot in the hole you would hit a bell behind the hole making it ring. I think I will have to modify one of these as a catch box target now hehe.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Update after another hundred or so shots:
This method really works for me! I find myself going on longer hit streaks when practicing this way. At one point from about 50' I hit 18 in a row, which is better than I would typically expect to do on a can and this is a smaller target.
I think I'll make the next one out of some sturdy reinforced cardboard, though. The backing of the carpet makes a mess of the inside of my catchbox








I could have called this "Master Yoda's Catchbox"-"Do, or do not. There is no try"


----------



## Knoll (Nov 10, 2011)

I've been told Bill Hays' piece of carpet is untouched. Just like M_J's!






















Good shooting, man!


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

makes sense, its a different kind of incentive, method. and the more and different condition that are employed the better you become.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Knoll said:


> I've been told Bill Hays' piece of carpet is untouched. Just like M_J's!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How I wish that was the case!
Made a new front out of cardboard with a 2.25" circle struggled mightily. Back at it tomorrow!


----------



## rem50 (Jan 5, 2012)

great idea. going to rig one too


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Interesting logic on the thought process for shooting improvement. Like Newconvert said, introducing new conditions equal improvements. I personally need to keep mixing it up myself. I get bored with to much of the same thing.


----------



## Devoman (Oct 15, 2010)

I love the idea, I think I will try the carpet target / bell for my catch box.
I have posted before that I have woodpecker holes everywhere in the trees where I live, and I love to shoot into them (don't worry, nothing is in them). Talk about shooting into negative space, when you shoot into a hollow tree you get a great sound. The twist here is that you must gauge distance and elevation on each shot, since every one is different. Now to buy more ammo


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Devoman said:


> I love the idea, I think I will try the carpet target / bell for my catch box.
> I have posted before that I have woodpecker holes everywhere in the trees where I live, and I love to shoot into them (don't worry, nothing is in them). Talk about shooting into negative space, when you shoot into a hollow tree you get a great sound. The twist here is that you must gauge distance and elevation on each shot, since every one is different. Now to buy more ammo


Shooting into woodpecker holes or other knots in trees sounds like great fun! You're right, the vairiable height/range would be an extra challenge.


----------

